# Fs mbu puffer 250$



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

FS MBU PUFEER 250$


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

John,
You might have better luck if you list his size...


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

oh whoops he is about 7 inches


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump........................


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

this is a vid of him when he was small Mbu puffer and 9 frontosas - YouTube


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwwwe soo cute


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

bump................


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

wanna trade for a stingray?


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

love the vid man, specially at the 1:42 mark in it looks as though he/she is winking at a after kicking the crap outta that shrimp piece of food 
and all the frontosa sitting back wondering if they should roam in and grab a piece, plus listening to Acid King... Hell ya....

nice Vid man..

Cheers

Rob.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> wanna trade for a stingray?


maybe .................................


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

ok make me and offer if some one wants a cool fish . i think i might like fakakas a little more than mbu


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

would let go for 160 what i paid for him and he is 12 inches .let me know guys


----------

